# Jakiego środowiska graficznego używacie?

## noobah

Jak w temacie, jakiego używamy i dlaczego :)

Wątek ten zakładam aby mieć pogląd jak to się kształtuje, chociaż wygranego można chyba przewidzieć :D

Mam nadzieję że nie będzie darcia kotów, ale kulturalna dyskusja. Jeżeli to pierwsze, to nie zdziwię się jak moderatorzy zamkną wątek.

Już planuję następną ankietę, dajcie znać czy chcecie !!!

PS. 1 Ja już zagłosowałem

PS. 2 Jeżeli zapomniałem o jakimś środowisku to przepraszam, ale więcej opcji nie można dać

----------

## keman

Co do ankiety, ja bym jedynie zmienił BlackBox na *Box, bo tak jakiś user OpenBox'a, moze sie poczuć pokrzywdzowny  :Wink:  , a pewniakiem jest ich wiecej niz userow blackboxa  :Smile: ))))

Ja swój głos również oddałem  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

jak ja lubie ankiety :] 

glos na enlightenmenta (e16), uzywam tego specyfiku ponad rok i pomimo swojej wiekowosci, braku nowinek i ladnych, nowych themsow i paru niedoróbek, jest dla mnie najwygodniejszy i najprzyjemniejszy w codziennym uzytkowaniu. ma wszystko, czego potrzebuje.

----------

## patpi

Wiem ze juz nie da sie dodac kolejnego WM do ankiety ale i tak wspomne o JWM czyli Joe's Windows Manager. Swietna rzecz choc bardzo malo znana...

na "eyecandy" Desktop to oczywiscie XFCE/KDE/Gnome -- wedle upodoban -- ale na jakis serwerek i WM tylko na kilka minut/godzin to JWM jest jak znalazl... prosta konfiguracja (banalny w edycji plik ~/.jwmrc) i poprostu przyjemny w uzywaniu.Last edited by patpi on Wed Oct 26, 2005 4:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nbvcxz

Brakuje tu w ankiecie ROX-a; właśnie po raz pierwszy go sobie emerguję i sprawdzę jak działa

----------

## szczuras

fluxbox  :Smile:  bardzo dobrze mi sie z nim pracuje, latwy i mily w konfiguracji  :Smile:  przy odrobinie wyobrazni + torsmo wyglada b.fajnie  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

Głos oddany ;] BTW. Torsmo staje się coraz mniej warty uwagi ze względu na brak rozwoju ;] Conky natomiast go ma (prawie klon torsmo)  :Smile: 

----------

## Mihashi

Zastanawia mnie tak totalna porażka Gnome'a (piszę to w momencie kiedy oddano 39 głosów, z czego tylko 2 na ten WM). Było - nie było to jedne z dwóch flagowych WM Linuksa; przynajmniej w sensie wyboru distr skierowanych na rynek pierwotny, tj. pozyskiwanie użytkowników innych systemów.

Osobiśnie nie trawię go za IMHO rosnącą mułowatość, słabą konfigurowalność i niestabilność - ale wydawało mi się że jednak "scena" jest podzielona między tych dwóch graczy mniej wiecej na pół. Oczywiscie ta próba jest mało reprezentatywna, a sama społeczność jest też źródłem błędów (Gentoo bardziej niż inne distra zachęca do eksperymentów z WM'ami), no i wreszcie tak dużo tych głosów nie ma.

Ale mi mo wszystko 5% Gnome'a do 45% KDE to dla mnie lekki szok.

----------

## _troll_

kde - za caloksztalt. pisalem juz kilkakrotnie wymieniajac powody.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## joker

u mnie niepodzielnie rzadzi flux, probowalem kilka razy przesiadki na kde, ktore tez mi sie podoba, ale jakos mi nigdy nie wyszlo. za bardzo sie przywiazalem do malego i szybkiego menu pod prawym klawiszem myszki i do tabow, ktore sa dla mnie niesamowicie uzyteczne i strasznie mi ich brakuje wszedzie indziej. zaczynam za nimi tesknic w przeciagu 10 sek  :Smile:  taby sa nieocenione.

----------

## endel

Jeszcze jeden glos na Fluxboxa - szybkosc, przejrzystosc i latwosc konfiguracji, wyglad, wygoda. I tez probowalem KDE, Gnome, Xfce, Fvwm i zawsze wracalem do Fluxboxa  :Smile: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

Ja bym powiedział, że nie istnieje taki środowisko graficzne jak ,,enlightment'' (chyba, że o czymś nie wiem). Poprawna nazwa to enlighTENment ;)

----------

## n3rd

Zdecydowanie fvwm-crystal!

Nie tak dawno rozmawiałem z Maciejem Delmanowskim - autorem fvwm-crystal. Zapytał się mnie - chyba z takiej podchwytliwej ciekawości, dlaczego stosuję Crystala... i dodał, że fvwm daje wolność.. a on Crystalem tą wolność w pewnym stopniu ogranicza (narzucając określone schematy i receptury). Odpowiedziałem, że fvwm faktycznie daje wolność, ale większość osób zupełnie nie wie, co ma z tą wolnością zrobić    :Smile:  Maciej Delmanowki jak mało kto, jest świadomy tego, co można zrobić z wolnością jaką daje nam silnik fvwm. To chyba najbardziej konfigurowalny WM dla otwartych systemów. Na forum gentoo bardzo fajnie pokazał możliwości fvwm'a arsen. Fvwm-crystal idzie jeszcze dalej niż konfigi zaprezentowane przez arsena.. rozbudowana klawiszologia, gdzie przy pomocy około 100 skrótów klawiatórowych możemy zrobić właściwie wszystko... maksymalizować (w tym full screen) i minimalizować... skalować... i przesuwać po ekranie okna. Crystal łącząc w sobie znakomitą wydajność z bardzo rozbudowanymi opcjami zarządzania oknami oraz estetycznym wyglądem staje się wspaniałą ofertą dla osób ceniących wolność, lekkość i funkcjonalność. A najpiękniejsze jest to, że to tylko propozycje Macieja i nie ma żadnych przeciwskazań aby przy odrobinie cierpliwości zrobić sobie własną recepturę oraz temat.

Co zabawne, nikt do końca nie wie, skąd właściwie wzięła się litera "f" w nazwie fvwm i podstawiane są tu różne słowa. Mi osobiście bardzo pasuje: Free Virtual Window Manager.

Na dniach ma ukazać się stabilna wersja fvwm-crystal 3.0 Zapraszam do testowania   :Wink: 

http://fvwm-crystal.berlios.de/

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielkaLast edited by n3rd on Wed Oct 26, 2005 9:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stricte

u mnie gnome... chociaz patrzac na wynik ankiety z danej chwili zastanawiam sie co ze mna nie tak  :Wink: 

dlaczego gnome? jakos bardziej cenie gtk niz qt. nie pytac czemu.

-- 

str

----------

## noobah

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Ja bym powiedział, że nie istnieje taki środowisko graficzne jak ,,enlightment'' (chyba, że o czymś nie wiem). Poprawna nazwa to enlighTENment ;)

 

Eeeee.... masz rację, sorry. Niestety nie można edytowac pozycji ankiety. Ale generalnie wszyscy wiedzą o co chodzi, nie?

----------

## BeteNoire

Głos na KDE. 

Bardzo je lubię, bo jest swojskie, konfigurowalne, skomplikowane i funkcjonalne (chociaż sam korzystam z 20% jego funkcji   :Twisted Evil:  ).

W drugiej kolejności lubię Fluxboxa, ale to awaryjnie, albo na livecd - gdzie chodzi wyłącznie o jakiś WM a nie o jego zaawansowane funkcje.

Do innych środowisk/menedżerów nigdy nie mogłem się jakoś przekonać - w szczególności do Gnome, WindowMakera (mimo, że podobają mi się jego "przybijane" menu  :Wink:  ) no i do Enlightenmenta, w którym nie mogłem dojść jak zmienić temat z białego na czarny i czcionkę na większą...

----------

## szolek

gnome-->kde-->xfce4-->FLUXBOX

Tak wyglądały moje przesiadni po środowiskach graficnych. Właściwie flux'a zacząłem używać od kiegy więcej klepię niż klikam i mam odczucie że nie jest dobry dla osób zaczynających z linuksem. Jednak coś w min jest bo nie myślę go zmieniać.

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja zaczynałe osobiście od Gnome (była to chyba wersja 1.4), byłem wtedy szczęśliwy bo to był mój pierwszy Linux. Był on super toporny, mało konfiigurowywalny, ze słabymi thematami i jeszcze paroma rzeczami. Jednak po jakimś czasie Gnome się popsuło z nieznanych mi do dzisiaj powodów i straciłem pulpit przez co "obraziłem się na nigo". Wtedy zainstalowałem KDE (bo Gnome nie chciało mi się naprawiać) i się w nim zakochałem, wszystko na mijscu gdzie powinno być, do wszystkiego łatrwo dojść i skonfigurować. Dlatego zostałem przy nim do dzisiaj. Drugą rzeczą dlaczego lubie KDE to dlatego bo się opiera na Qt a nie GTK (też go mam jakoś dziwnie dosyć). Przez pewnien czas nawet próbowałem przesiąść się na XFCE, BlackBox czy WindowMaker, ale bezskutecznie, nadal powracałem do KDE które jest takie jak lubie.

PS. W porównaniu do tego co się Gnomowce wydzierają na naszym forum i przekabacają każdego człowieka na Gnome to coś ich mało tutaj jest.

----------

## fbehemot

No to ja zrobię jednoosobową mniejszość: WMII

Dlaczego? Nieograniczona ilość workspace'ów, układanie okien w tabach, menu pod klawiaturą, no i oczywiście minimalizm, który bardzo sobie cenię.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## 13Homer

Fluxbox.

Za szybkość, małą "zasobożerność", brak "wodotrysków", w pewien sposób "minimalistyczność".

No, i możliwość przełączania pomiędzy workspacami tak jak na konsolach: Alt+Fx. Nie wiem, czy inne WM to mają (i nawet mnie to nie interesuje), ale po raz pierwszy zetknąłem się z tym we Fluxboksie.

----------

## psycepa

xfce

za to ze jest lekki, ladny, przyjemny w uzytkowaniu, nie sprawia jakichs wiekszych problemow i za to ze jest xfce  :Razz: 

----------

## pwe

Ja używam KDE, ze względu na funkcionalność i że ładnie ciągnie do przodu  :Smile:  Ale gnome (!!), xfce i fluxboxem nie pogardze, zalezy jaki system mam/jaki buduje. Wszystko zależy od punktu 'siedzenia'  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

szkoda że nie mogę oddać głosu na 2 typy  :Smile: , oddaje głoś na fvwm, lecz muszę przyznać też po cichu punkty kde, za to że nie stoi w miejscu i dynamicznie się rozwija, oraz dobrą integralność poszczególnych jego elemantów składających się na nowoczesne biurko.

----------

## martin.k

Od jakiegoś czasu jadę na GNOME, choć nie powiem, że jest bez wad...

Jeśli już mam sobie poklikać to pod GNOME, a do reszty to już zupełnie 

mi wystarcza konsola i ewentualnie mc.

Pozdro!

----------

## YANOUSHek

Jak już wspomniałem używam Enlightenment (oczywiście wersja 0.17). Wychodzę z założenia, że WM musi być lekki, zwinny, szybki, konfigurowalny i do tego musi wyglądać pięknie... E spełnia wszystkie moje potrzeby ;)

Podczas pierwszej instalacji Gentoo używałem KDE. Nie powiem, że było źle, jednak po jakimś czasie przestało mi się podobać i przesiadłem się na Gnome - było szybsze i ładniejsze. Po jakimś czasie odkryłem Enlightenment 0.16 i bardzo mi się spodobało, ale trzeba się było dużo nawalczyć, żeby przyzwoicie wyglądało. Wtedy nastąpił czas na oczyszczenie systemu (przy okazji odkryłem taki coś jak LVM) więc przeinstalowałem system (tym samym ostatecznie pozbywając się MS Windows). Jak wyszło e17 od razu wylądowało na moim komputerze i jestem z niego coraz bardziej zadowolony... rozwija się prężnie i szybko... Zachęcam wszystkich do spróbowania.

----------

## Drwisz

Korzystam z kilku: fvwm-crystal, kde, gnome i xfce. Trudno mi się zdecydować na jeden, bo to zależy od mojego nastroju. Hmmm... moze jednak fvwm.

----------

## rasheed

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Jak wyszło e17 od razu wylądowało na moim komputerze i jestem z niego coraz bardziej zadowolony... rozwija się prężnie i szybko... Zachęcam wszystkich do spróbowania.

 

A mi się wydawało, że E17 jeszcze nie wyszło  :Wink:  Wszystko to bety, snapshoty z CVS itp.

----------

## raaf

witam!

gnome, gnome, gnome ... mysle o e17, fajny byl (jest) xfce, windowmaker tez byl (fajny fajny) i fluxbox, KDE jest ... malo eleganckie jak dla mnie. pamietam ten standardowy temat keramik .. moim zdaniem porazka. poza tym zbyt wiele guzikow, paskow, zakladek, brak jakiego pomyslu na organizacje, choc musze stwierdzic, ze i tak jest lepiej niz bylo. 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *rasheed wrote:*   

> A mi się wydawało, że E17 jeszcze nie wyszło ;) Wszystko to bety, snapshoty z CVS itp.

 

Nie no oczywiście, że jeszcze nie wyszło, jednak istnieje możliwość skompilowania i uruchomienia tego na własnym komputerze raczej bez większych problemów (portage jest boski!).

----------

## arsen

e17 nie rozwija szybko, e17 już z 3 lata "męczą" i "wymęczyć" coś nie umieją. W ostatnim czasie tylko ciut projekt przyśpieszył. Mogę dać głowę że wcześniej wyjdzie dużo bardziej złożone kde4 niż release e17, ale to moje subiektywne odczucie, czas pokaże.

----------

## Belliash

KDE RuLeZ  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Hehe... KDE - jesli chodzi o mnie. Bardzo wygodne i dopracowane srodowisko.  :Very Happy:  Brawa dla tworcow. Byle wiecej takich projektow.  :Very Happy: 

Musze jednak przyznac, ze Fluxbox tez ma w sobie to "cos"  :Wink:  , Gnoma nie trawie,  a innych nie probowalem... jeszcze...  :Razz: 

----------

## sebas86

XFCE, bo wygląda jak KDE w starym dobrym stylu wykorzystuje jednak GTK. GNOME kiedyś było lepsze, brzydsze ale lepsze... jak widać niektóre rzeczy zmieniają się na dobre inne na złe... Z lekkich WMów (do których oczywiście nie zaliczam XFCE) rządzi Fluxbox oraz IceWM.

----------

## raaf

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> XFCE, bo wygląda jak KDE w starym dobrym stylu wykorzystuje jednak GTK. GNOME kiedyś było lepsze, brzydsze ale lepsze... jak widać niektóre rzeczy zmieniają się na dobre inne na złe... Z lekkich WMów (do których oczywiście nie zaliczam XFCE) rządzi Fluxbox oraz IceWM.

 

w czym bylo lepsze, co sie zepsulo, z jakiego punktu widzenia? ... i zeby nie bylo ze zaczynam jakiegos flame'a to zaproponuje nowa ankiete, w ktorej mozna by glosowac na ceche, ktora decyduje, ze dany WM jest najlepszy, ale to chyba juz w nowym watku do przedyskutowania (ot taka zabawa jak ktos lubi  :Wink:  ). 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. pewno taki temat juz byl walkowany, ale chyba nie tutaj (moze sie myle).

----------

## keman

Popieram raaf'a, nie żebym jakoś bardzo lubił Gnome, ale wydaje mi sie ze z wersji na wersje, jest coraz szybsze i wygodniejsze.

Używałem dłuższy czas Gnome 2.12, i musze powiedzieć ze w stosunku do starszych wersji, dostał solidnego kopa (wreszcie nie czekam wieki, na okienko "alt+f2")...

Inna sprawa że u mnie KDE działa o wiele szybciej (chyba nawet szybciej od fvwm), ale to chyba już zasługa samego qt  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

A mnie czegoś brakuje ze starego GNOME, może to ta zmiana domyślnego menadżera okien? Nie wiem. Co do tego, że powiedziałem "jak stare dobre KDE" chodzi mi po prostu o domyślny wygląd dawnego kde, prostote i łatwość obsługi.  :Smile:  Aha, kiedyś nad GNOME miało się większą kontrolę, nie pamiętam, która to była wersja wiem tylko, że siedziała na GTK 1.

----------

## ffurbo

FVWM - moj pierwszy kontakt z tym srodowiskiem to chyba w suse 6.0 byl. Cos tam probowalem to konfigurowac po swojemu... Wtedy linux nie zagrzal dlugo miejsca na moim dysku. Po paru latach zainstalowalem mandrake z kde - zupelnie nie mogem sie w tym polapac, ani w calym systemie, ani w WM. Kiedy wreszcie zainstalowalem Gentoo to pierwsze o czym pomyslalem to fvwm wlasnie (bardzo pomogl artykul Hoppke). Zdjaje sobie sprawe ze nie uzywam nawet 10% mozliwosci tego managera. Kilka razy probowalem przejsc na fluxboxa - jest nowoczesniejszy i ma trayera wbudowanego (w fvwm jakos sobie nie moge z tym ciagle poradzic, ostatecznie tylko kadu dockuje bezposrednio na pulipicie). Zawsze jednak brakowalo mi w nim czegos co ustawilem sobie w fvwm. 

Na razie nie mysle o zmianie managera okien, chociaz ten Enlightenment wydaje sie dosc ciekawy...

----------

## n3rd

 *ffurbo wrote:*   

> FVWM - moj pierwszy kontakt z tym srodowiskiem to chyba w suse 6.0 byl. Cos tam probowalem to konfigurowac po swojemu... (...) Zawsze jednak brakowalo mi w nim czegos co ustawilem sobie w fvwm. 
> 
> Na razie nie mysle o zmianie managera okien, chociaz ten Enlightenment wydaje sie dosc ciekawy...

 

Zobacz fvwm-crystal - to bardzo funkcjonalny temat dla fvwm. Za kilka dni wyjdzie wersja 3.0 - harnir obiecywał, że do 30 października  :Wink:  Odmaskuj w portage i zainstaluj najnowszą wersję. Myślę, że powienien Ci się spodobać  :Wink: 

http://fvwm-crystal.berlios.de/

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## flakusiek

GNOME - bo miałem wczoraj jakiegoś złego humora gdy instalowałem gentoo i sobie wpisałem do emerga gnome  :Very Happy: 

Pewnie za kilka dni powróce do Fluxboxa ... o ile mój system będzie działał bo mam problemy:( :Sad:  (problem : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-396167.html )

POMOCY  :Very Happy:  !!

----------

## Rafaeru

Fluxbox - z nim zacząłem i do dziś uzywam, szybki, fajnie się konfiguruje, jak dla mnie bardzo wygodny.

----------

## no4b

Tylko i wyłącznie KDE.

----------

## lazy_bum

fluxbox -- zaczynałem od KDE/GNOME na wolnym kompie i na MDK... (-; .. co dość skutecznie mnie zniechęciło do obu (a w zasadzie to do trzech wymienionych). Potem "odkryłem" fluxbox (i inne *NIXy) i tak mi już zostało.

----------

## deadlink

 *n3rd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zobacz fvwm-crystal - to bardzo funkcjonalny temat dla fvwm. Za kilka dni wyjdzie wersja 3.0 - harnir obiecywał, że do 30 października  Odmaskuj w portage i zainstaluj najnowszą wersję. Myślę, że powienien Ci się spodobać 
> 
> http://fvwm-crystal.berlios.de/
> ...

 

No ja kiedys uzywalem crystala na moim starszym sprzecie, teraz znow za namowa zainstalowalem, wszystko super, niesamowicie szybki, przejrzysty.. ale jednej rzeczy mi brakuje, mianowicie czegos co w KDE funkcjonuje jako K-> Uruchom.

Jasne, ze mozna odpalic terma i wpisac komende, ale to juz mniej eleganckie.

Masz jaki pomysl na to ?

----------

## n3rd

 *deadlink wrote:*   

> No ja kiedys uzywalem crystala na moim starszym sprzecie, teraz znow za namowa zainstalowalem, wszystko super, niesamowicie szybki, przejrzysty.. ale jednej rzeczy mi brakuje, mianowicie czegos co w KDE funkcjonuje jako K-> Uruchom.
> 
> Jasne, ze mozna odpalic terma i wpisac komende, ale to juz mniej eleganckie.
> 
> Masz jaki pomysl na to ?

 

Porozmawiam o tym z Maciejem i myślę, że da się coś takiego zrobić - jest np. program fbrun (z fluxboxa) i pewnie takich programów jest więcej. Można zwyczajnie podpiąć taki program pod określony skrót klawiaturowy i wszystko będzie załatwione  :Wink: 

Pewnie zainstalowałeś wersję 3.0-rc2? Za kilka dni wyjdzie wersja 3.0. z nowym generatorem menu aplikacji, którego jeszcze nie ma w wersji rc2. Warto dodać, że wersja 3.x jest przepisana od podstaw i to zupełnie nowy Crystal - teraz wszystko generowane jest "w locie"  :Wink: 

Ale WM to nie tylko sam Crystal... warto doinstalować np. conky zamiast gkrellma  :Wink:  Conky jest wspaniałe, właśnie siedzę nad konfigem - takim który będzie współgrał tematycznie z Crystalem a jednocześnie miał silniejsze wsparcie dla gentoo i crystala. Np. Crystal ma wbudowaną obsługę mpd/mpc i xmmsa a do conky można dać monitoring tej obsługi... dalej, informacje o ostatniej aktualizacji systemu... logi portage i takie tam. To wszystko składa się na lekki, wydajny i funkcjonalny WM  :Wink: 

Dlatego warto na poważnie pobawić się crystalem  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielkaLast edited by n3rd on Fri Oct 28, 2005 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 13Homer

Ktoś wie może, jakie są szanse na stabilnego Crystala pod AMD64?

Chętnie bym wypróbował, reklama jaką tutaj zrobiliście jest kusząca :)

----------

## n3rd

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ktoś wie może, jakie są szanse na stabilnego Crystala pod AMD64?
> 
> Chętnie bym wypróbował, reklama jaką tutaj zrobiliście jest kusząca 

 

Myślę, że bardzo duże  :Wink:  Fvwm-Crystal jest tematem dla fvwm i jeżeli tylko fvwm będzie działał z tym czy innym prockiem, to z Crystalem najpewniej również będzie działał idealnie.

Zobacz na stronie fvwm, że z wersją 2.5.14 dodano obsługę amd64 w fvwm  :Wink: 

http://www.fvwm.org/

Wersja fvwm 2.5.14-r1 jest w portage zamaskowana - ale pracuję na niej i nigdy nie miałem problemów. Fvwm rozwijany jest podobnie jak np. debian w dwóch równoległych gałęziach - oficjalnej stabilnej i rozwojowej - osoby mające debiana powiedzą Ci, że nie ma problemów aby stosować wersję rozwojową  :Wink:  a z mojego doświadczenia mogę dodać, że podobnie jest i z fvwm.

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

MAŁA DOPISKA. Widzę, że masz laptopa! To chyba będziesz bardzo zadowolony z Crystala - ma on specjalną recepturę (czyli taki temat) dedykowaną właśnie do laptopów   :Laughing:  Wchodzisz w Ustawienia> Używana receptura> Systemowe> Default with ACPI

----------

## psycepa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warto dodać, że wersja 3.x jest przepisana od podstaw i to zupełnie nowy Crystal - teraz wszystko generowane jest "w locie"
> 
> 

 

hmm no i nie wiem wlasnie czy wymieniac to jako zalete, "dzieki temu" wlasciwie przesiadlem sie na xfce4, brak mozliwosci edycji menu i nie wykrywanie wszystkich programow ktore mam zainstalowane (np ktouch) byl dla mnie na tyle uciazliwy ze poszukalem czegos innego... i teraz xfce rzadzi  :Smile:  :>

pozdrawiam

----------

## MaRkOS

Witam,

Używam wielu WM bo lubie sobie dobrać wygląd do nastroju  :Smile: 

Na laptopie fluxbox jest jako główny, szybki i prosty WM (ładnie współgra z conky)

Lubię czasem Gnome odpalić (niewytłumaczalna słabość)

Poprzez configi arsena polubiłem fvwm (tak przy okazji gratulacje za estetykę )

I fvwm-crystal bardzo miły WM, mocny nie zjada, emergowane aplikacje bez problemu dodają się do menu i czekam z niecierpliwością aż ktoś bardziej sprawny w rzemiośle zrobi przewodnik czy inne cuś odkrywające zalety crystala i pokazujący sztuczki jakie można osiągnąć.  Fbrun w nim dodałem do menu developera i mam małe zgrabne cacko uruchom  :Smile:  Trzymam kciuki aby nie zabrakło determinacji w rozwijaniu. 

A jak mam ochotę aby mi coś latało po ekranie, zwijało się i skakało to włączam e16  :Very Happy: 

Normalnie maniak WM-owy jestem.

----------

## n3rd

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm no i nie wiem wlasnie czy wymieniac to jako zalete, "dzieki temu" wlasciwie przesiadlem sie na xfce4, brak mozliwosci edycji menu i nie wykrywanie wszystkich programow ktore mam zainstalowane (np ktouch) byl dla mnie na tyle uciazliwy ze poszukalem czegos innego... i teraz xfce rzadzi  :>
> 
> pozdrawiam

 Ech.. chyba rozumiem jak się poczułeś widząc crystala 3.x  a mając wcześniej wersję 2.x  :Laughing:  zmiany są kolosalne... miałem podobne dylematy... ale okazało się, że wystarczyło użyć... mózgu   :Cool: 

Crystal w wersji 3.x ma zupełnie nową bazę danych i jest ona zupełnie inaczej zaprojektowana. Jeżeli crystal jak twierdzisz nie wykrywa wszystkich programów, to znaczy, że te programy nie zostały dodane do bazy danych aplikacji. Na szczęście dodanie takiego programu jest banalnie proste! Podam mały przykład. Chcemy dodać program xine

1. W ~/.fvwm tworzymy katalogi Applications/Multimedia/Video.

2. Umieszczamy w katalogu ../Video skrypcik o nazwie ~xine~Xine czyli ~polecenie~nazwa_w_menu.

3. Treść skryptu powinna wyglądać dla programu xine tak:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec xine $@
```

Chyba nie trzeba tłumaczyć co jest czym   :Cool: 

4. Ikona programu. Umieszczamy ikonę na przykład w katalogu ~/.fvwm/icons/Default/22x22/apps/ pod nazwą xine.png - to bardzo istotne aby ikona miała postać: polecenie.png

Dzięki tak zaprojektowane bazie aplikacji crystal będzie wykrywał dodane aplikacje w locie bez konieczności pisania przez usera dłuuugich konfigów. WM takie jak np. gnome stosują identyczne rozwiązania  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## psycepa

crystal jest fajny, dlugo na nim siedzialem, ale w moim przypadku gdy mam ograniczony do niezbednego minimum czas uzywania domowego kompa nie moge sobie pozwolic na to zeby bawic sie w takie grzebanie dla kazdego programu, zwlaszcza ze merguje ich dosc sporo (i nie tylko merguje, ./configure make make install u mnie dosc czesto jest wykorzystywane) i tak juz duzo czasu poswiecam na grzebanie w samym gentoo  :Smile:  ... a z rozmowy z harnirem wynika ze nie ma prostego sposobu dodawania do menu, przynajmniej narazie, tak wiec crystal fajny jest ale.... teraz wole xfce  :Razz: 

----------

## n3rd

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> crystal jest fajny, dlugo na nim siedzialem, ale w moim przypadku gdy mam ograniczony do niezbednego minimum czas uzywania domowego kompa nie moge sobie pozwolic na to zeby bawic sie w takie grzebanie dla kazdego programu, zwlaszcza ze merguje ich dosc sporo (i nie tylko merguje, ./configure make make install u mnie dosc czesto jest wykorzystywane) i tak juz duzo czasu poswiecam na grzebanie w samym gentoo  ...

 Domyślna baza danych o programach w crystalu jest dość bogata ale wiadomo, że bez sensu jest wpisywać do niej 99% programów na linuksa - domyślnie dodane są te najpowszechniejsze. Programy wystarczy dodać raz i crystal automatycznie będzie sprawdzał czy dany program jest zainstalowany czy nie oraz automatycznie aktualizował menu aplikacji... i nie będzie miało najmniejszego znaczenia czy zainstalujesz program z portage czy ręcznie (./configure.. make... make install), crystal i tak właściwie go rozpozna do i doda do menu tak jak mu to wcześniej zdefiniowałeś.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a z rozmowy z harnirem wynika ze nie ma prostego sposobu dodawania do menu, przynajmniej narazie, tak wiec crystal fajny jest ale.... teraz wole xfce 

 W wersji 3.0. już jest  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## Drwisz

Czego mi brakuje w Crystalu:

1. Wspomnianej wcześniej linii komend do bezpośredniego uruchamiania programów. Wiem, ze można uruchamiać z konsoli fvwm ale jest to uciążliwe.

2. Crystal nie przenosi plików konfiguracyjnych do katalogu domowego, co powoduje, że trzeba albo kopiować je i przepisywać z właściwymi ściezkami lub zmieniać globalnie z konta root-a co mnie męczy i jest niepraktyczne ( przynajmniej dla mnie ). Przy okazji utrudnia dodawanie programów do menu.

Z tego powodu zacząłem tworzyć własny temat ale to jeszcze długo potrwa (czas jest wrogiem).

I do tego momentu korzystać będę z Crystala który bardzo mi się podoba.

----------

## n3rd

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Czego mi brakuje w Crystalu:
> 
> 1. Wspomnianej wcześniej linii komend do bezpośredniego uruchamiania programów. Wiem, ze można uruchamiać z konsoli fvwm ale jest to uciążliwe.

 Będzie trzeba nad tym poracować  :Wink: 

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> 2. Crystal nie przenosi plików konfiguracyjnych do katalogu domowego, co powoduje, że trzeba albo kopiować je i przepisywać z właściwymi ściezkami lub zmieniać globalnie z konta root-a co mnie męczy i jest niepraktyczne ( przynajmniej dla mnie ). Przy okazji utrudnia dodawanie programów do menu.

 Crystal "przenosi" tylko te pliki w które zostały zmienione przez usera w menu z ustawieniami (tapeta, odtwarzacz muzyki itd.).

Widzę, że istanieje wielka potrzeba stworzenia programu do graficznej konfiguracji i zarządzania menu - podobnego do fluxbox configuration tool

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Z tego powodu zacząłem tworzyć własny temat ale to jeszcze długo potrwa (czas jest wrogiem).
> 
> I do tego momentu korzystać będę z Crystala który bardzo mi się podoba.

 Na początek polecam konfigi arsena - są bardzo dobre  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

----------

## Drwisz

N3rd napisał:

 *Quote:*   

> Crystal "przenosi" tylko te pliki w które zostały zmienione przez usera w menu z ustawieniami (tapeta, odtwarzacz muzyki itd.).
> 
> 

  A próbowałeś dodać własną tapetę lokalnie?

Co do narzędzia do kofiguracji jest potrzebne, ale mnie wystarczyło by mi przeniesienie plików do katalogu domowego (Jestem grzebaczem i to lubię, a czasem chciało by się coś zmienić lokalnie. Totalne, niezbyt udane zmiany mogą być bolesne. Zwłaszcza, że nie jestem jedynym użytkownikiem komputera.)

----------

## psycepa

kiedys tak bylo ale zostalo to zmienione...

----------

## n3rd

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> N3rd napisał:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Crystal "przenosi" tylko te pliki w które zostały zmienione przez usera w menu z ustawieniami (tapeta, odtwarzacz muzyki itd.).
> 
>   A próbowałeś dodać własną tapetę lokalnie?

 

Oczywiście  :Wink:  Już tłumaczę jak to się to robi. Katalogi w których Crystal szuka tapet są określone w /usr/share/fvwm-crystal/fvwm/components/functions/Wallpaper i jak się wyedytuje ten plik to gołym okiem widać, gdzie Crystal szuka tapet  :Wink:  Jak stworzysz sobie w katalogu domowym katalog wallpapers i skopiujesz do niego swoje tapety to myślę, że nie będziesz miał problemów aby dodać swoją ulubioną tapetę "lokalnie"  :Wink: 

Chyba warto zasugerować Maciejowi dodanie lokalizacji ~/.fvwm/wallpapers/ - jest ona bardziej intuicyjna dla userów...

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Co do narzędzia do konfiguracji jest potrzebne, ale mnie wystarczyło by mi przeniesienie plików do katalogu domowego (Jestem grzebaczem i to lubię, a czasem chciało by się coś zmienić lokalnie. Totalne, niezbyt udane zmiany mogą być bolesne. Zwłaszcza, że nie jestem jedynym użytkownikiem komputera.)

 W wersji 3.0 będzie to już najprawdopodobniej jak najbardziej możliwe - powinna się ona ukazać do 30 października  :Wink: 

Co do programiku do konfiguracji, to faktycznie bardzo by się on przydał  :Wink:  a jeszcze bardziej dobra dokumentacja. Tak naprawdę skonfigurowanie Crystala jest banalnie proste.. a większość problemów bierze się z tego, że Crystal nie posiada jeszcze opracowanej całościowej dokumentacji, gdzie byłoby opisane co się jak w Crystalu konfiguruje...

Dzięki za sugestie i podsunięcie kilku pomysłów na przyszłość  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

JESZCZE MAŁA DOPISKA

Jeżeli chcesz dodać inny katolog do wstawiania tapet to:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. mkdir ~/.fvwm/components
> 
> 2. mkdir ~/.fvwm/components/functions
> 
> 3. cp /usr/share/fvwm-crystal/fvwm/components/functions/Wallpaper ~/.fvwm/components/functions/
> ...

 

Następnie wyedytuj skopiowany plik Wallpaper i dopisz w "# Menu for wallpapers":

```
Test (f $[FVWM_USERDIR]/wallpapers) + "~/.fvwm/wallpapers" Popup $[FVWM_USERDIR]/wallpapers
```

co oznacza mniej więcej:

```
Test (f /twoj/katalog/wallpapers) + "/co/mam/wyswietlic?" Popup /twoj/katalog/wallpapers
```

Dodany wpis pozwoli Ci umieszczać swoje tapety w katalogu ~/fvwm/wallpapers - lub tam gdzie go definiujesz  :Wink:  Gdy umieścisz w tym katalogu swoje tamety pojawią się one w menu Crystala

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jestem grzebaczem i to lubię, a czasem chciało by się coś zmienić lokalnie.

  Grzeb... grzeb... ale z głową   :Laughing: 

pozdrLast edited by n3rd on Fri Oct 28, 2005 4:53 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Piecia

Opowiedziałem sie za fluxboxem, który kojaży mi się z zabawą z klockami. Kiedyś przechodziłem przez takie kobyły jak kde i gnome, ale z czasem porzuciłem te kombajny które i tak w pełni nie wykorzystywałem. Jak narazie fluxbox zaspokaja w zupełności moje potrzeby co do WM, a jak czegoś potrzebuję to doinstaluję.

Wcześniej narzekałem na kanciasty wygląd programów gtk, dopkówki mi nie powiedzieli o istatnie themów do gtk  :Smile: , no cóż człowiek uczy się cały czas. 

Korciło mnie coby spróbować innych lekkich WM ale narazie nie chce mi się przechodzić przez konfigurację. A standardowa instalacja wygląda nie zaokazale  :Wink: 

----------

## n3rd

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Korciło mnie coby spróbować innych lekkich WM ale narazie nie chce mi się przechodzić przez konfigurację. A standardowa instalacja wygląda nie zaokazale 

 

Myślenie pozytywne czyni cuda  :Very Happy:  - hmm.. kto to napisał....???   :Laughing: 

pozdr

daniel

----------

## Bako

 *szolek wrote:*   

> gnome-->kde-->xfce4-->FLUXBOX
> 
> Tak wyglądały moje przesiadni po środowiskach graficnych. Właściwie flux'a zacząłem używać od kiegy więcej klepię niż klikam i mam odczucie że nie jest dobry dla osób zaczynających z linuksem. Jednak coś w min jest bo nie myślę go zmieniać.

 

zaciekawila mnie ta wiadomosc (podobnie przechodzilem przez WM'y, tylko zatrzymalem sie na XFCE). Postanowilem po raz kolejny zasiasc przed fluxbox'em. 

Jestem pod wrazaniem, standartowy theme "Emerge" jest naprawde ladny  :Smile:  (tylko czcionke zwiekszylem). Wszystko jakby dostalo kopa energii. Aterm jest naprawde szybki. "Prosta" konfiguracja (lubie bawic sie plikami tekstowymi  :Smile: ). Po prostu cudo  :Smile: . Swoj glos juz oddalem na xfce4, ale teraz bez wahania zaglosowalbym na fluxbox'a.

----------

## michaeel

ja uzywalem roznych srodowisk. Zaczynajac od KDE -> Gnome -> XFCE -> e17 i dzis na fluxbox konczac. Bardzo milo wspominam Gnome i Xfce - dla mnei dobre srodowiska, Gnome troche mulowaty, ale ok  :Smile:  fluxbox i xfce - szybkie i ladne  :Smile: 

aktulanie tak zrobilem sobie fluxboxa.

http://gentoo.serwus.net/

----------

## n3rd

Kilka wiadomości o fvwm-crystal  :Wink: 

Rozmawiałem z Maciejem i sprawy mają się tak:

1. Aby odpalić program którego nie mamy w menu robimy:

Odpalamy FvwmConsole za pomocą Alt + ; i pojawi nam się na dole po lewej stronie małe okienko  :Wink:  I teraz:

a) x program jeżeli chcemy odpalić program nie w terminalu np. x xmms

b) a program jeżeli chcemy odpalić program w terminalu np. a mc

c) s program jeżeli chcemy odpalić program z uprawnieniami roota przez sudo

d) aa jeżeli chcemy odpalić nowy terminal

FvwmConsole chowamy tak samo jak wywołujemy Alt + ;

Czyli jak widac z opisu możliwość odpalania programów nie znajdujących się w menu istaniała przez cały czas - zwyczajnie o niej nie wiedziałem  :Wink: 

2. Odnośnie tworzenia skryptów do odpalania programów, to można zrobić zwykłego symlinka.

3. ~/.fvwm/wallpapers zostanie dodane do następnej wersji Crystala

4. Maciej prosi o podsyłanie mu programów które miałby dodać do Crystala...

I to byłoby wszystko...  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

Mała dopiska. Nowy Crystal ma się ukazać do 31 a nie do 30 października... - niewłaściwie napisalem.Last edited by n3rd on Fri Oct 28, 2005 7:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## deadlink

Hehe, fajnie, nie znalem tego ALT + ;

Chyba zostane na stale przy Crystalu. Jest szybki, ma wszystko co potrzebne bez zbednych przekombinowan i "pierdolow", no i jest ladny, czego nie mozna powiedziec o tematach z fvwm-themes, czy innych  :Smile: 

----------

## n3rd

 *deadlink wrote:*   

> Hehe, fajnie, nie znalem tego ALT + ;

 W /usr/share/doc/fvwm-crystal/ jest mała dokumentacja  :Wink: 

Pozdr

daniel

----------

## BeteNoire

No ładnie się to prezentuje  :Smile: 

Jeśli miałbym korzystać z Fvwm-crystal to używałbym przezroczystego tematu, dekoracja okien typu CrystalZono itp. Niestety nie wiem czy jestem w stanie pogodzić to ciężkimi programami typu Firefox, które nie są przezroczyste.

Poza tym dostaję na konsoli pod Crystalem error, z którym od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę sobie poradzić w MPlayerze i innych programach:

```
Gdk-WARNING **: Missing charsets in FontSet creation

Gdk-WARNING **: JISX0208.1983-0

Gdk-WARNING **: GB2312.1980-0

Gdk-WARNING **: JISX0201.1976-0
```

----------

## n3rd

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Poza tym dostaję na konsoli pod Crystalem error, z którym od jakiegoś czasu nie mogę sobie poradzić w MPlayerze i innych programach:
> 
> ```
> Gdk-WARNING **: Missing charsets in FontSet creation
> 
> ...

 

To NIE jest wina Crystala - to jest problem z gtk. Gui mplayera też jest oparte na gtk.

Co do dekoracji okien to tu mały screen nowych dekoracji okien (oraz nowej opcjonalnej receptury... hmm.. a może powiniem raczej napisac winceptury?   :Laughing:  )

http://img425.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2005101823595mp.png

Pozdrawiam

daniel cegielka

Mała dopiska.

Ech... idę spać.. Zmieniłem post.. zamiast napisać, że to NIE jest wina Crystala napisałem, że "to jest wina Crystala"... Sorry za gafę...

----------

## karol

Ostatnio E17 z tym, ze Fluxbox od kilku lat był moim podstawowym wm...

moje E17

----------

## michaeel

Ladnie sie prezentuje ten E17 (podoam  mi sie menu+zegar i Xmms - chyba na gorze). Ja moze do niego wroce, jak narazie powiem ze troche mnie zniechecila ciezka konfiguracja polskich fontow, raz mi sie to udalo uzyskac, ale potem znow stracilem.

----------

## BeteNoire

Z tematami też nie jest za ciekawie. Kilka razy próbowałem zacząć zabawę z E17 ale zawsze mnie zrażały te jasne wystroje :/

----------

## ai

e16 !

z cala pewnoscia przejde na e17 ale nie ma czasu zeby sie tym bawic ;] zwlaszcza ze jak narazie jest cvs ;]

----------

## C1REX

Przeważnie używam KDE. 

Zagłosowałem jednak na fluxboksa, bo jest to pierwszy WM, który instaluję w gentoo lub odpalam na LiveCD. Używam go zamiennie z KDE. 

Osobiście poza szybkością startu w/w WM nie odczuwam róznicy w szybkości działania aplikacji - mimo, że nie mam silnej maszyny. Przez pewien czas byłem jednak zmuszony do fluksa, bo korzystałem z bardzo pamięciożernych aplikacji i zaczynało za dużo ze swapa korzystać. Teraz mam dodatkowe 512 i box traci lekko swoje walory.

----------

## noobah

Cieszę się że taką popularnością cieszy się moja ankieta  :Laughing: 

Ja głosowałem na KDE za łatwość konfiguracji, karambę itp. Kiedyś jeszcze pod Fedorą miałem GNOME, ale jakiś drętwy był. 

Wasze głosy popchnęły mnie do spróbowania fluxa, fvwm oraz xfce, właśnie mi się emergują. 

Mam pytanko do użytkowników XFCE4: Przez chwilę działał mi prawy przycisk na pulpicie, a teraz nie działa, co to może być?

Czy sa jacyś użytkownicy fvwm-crystal z architekturą amd64? Ten pakiet jest zamaskowany i nie wiem czy mam próbować to stawiać, czy nie?

----------

## Bako

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> Mam pytanko do użytkowników XFCE4: Przez chwilę działał mi prawy przycisk na pulpicie, a teraz nie działa, co to może być?
> 
> 

 

tez sie u mnie cos takiego dzialo. Jak zamykasz XFCE to nie znaznaczaj "zapisuj sesje" czy cos w tym rodzaju i po wyjsciu wywal w domowym katalog .cache. Po ponownym "startx" powinno juz dzialac

----------

## blork

A ja zagłosowałem na IceWM  :Smile:  troche się dziwie, myślałem że więcej osób używa tego WM. Z ciekawszych funkcji posiada on możliwość minimalizacji do ikony w tray'u.

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

KDE od wersji 0.99 za useroprzychylność i rozwój.

----------

## pwe

 *zwirk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy sa jacyś użytkownicy fvwm-crystal z architekturą amd64? Ten pakiet jest zamaskowany i nie wiem czy mam próbować to stawiać, czy nie?

 

zerknij na to http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-themes/fvwm-crystal - dziś wyszło FVWM-Crystal 3.0 i już standardowo wspiera amd64  :Smile:  (a ja i tak prawie na pewno wracam z amd64 na x86 - kozyści nie widze  :Smile:  )

----------

## C1REX

Za poniższym linkiem jest podobna ankieta.

http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/3262

Tak tylko, jakby kogoś interesowało.

----------

## Xax

Dodam swoje 3 grosze.

Zaglosowalem na KDE, choc na fluxboxa rowniez chetnie oddalbym swoj glos. Fluxbox wiernie sluzy mi w domu, lekki latwy i przyjemny w uzytkowaniu managerek okien.

W pracy natomiast operuje na KDE, swietnie rozbudowany, mnogosc opcji, mozliwosci konfiguracji i ta funkcjonalnosc. Wszystko to ulatwia mi zycie.

----------

## noobah

 *pwe wrote:*   

> zerknij na to http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-themes/fvwm-crystal - dziś wyszło FVWM-Crystal 3.0 i już standardowo wspiera amd64 :) (a ja i tak prawie na pewno wracam z amd64 na x86 - kozyści nie widze :) )

 

Moze i crystal jest odmaskowany, ale jego zależności, np habak i trayer nie są. Ale co tam, właśnie emerguję i będę testował. Co do amd64 to dajmy mu szansę - w końcu po coś ten procek kupiliśmy, nie?

----------

## Mroq

Witam...

Oddałem głos na Xfce, bo jest to piękne, szybkie i łatwo konfigurowalne środowisko (zwłaszcza jak sie do tego jeszcze dorzuci rox-filer). Tak naprawdę używam jednak najczęściej Ion-a. Estetycznie to to może nie jest rewelacja, ale jest obsługiwany niemal bez dotykania myszy, co moim zdaniem jest dużą zaletą. Polecam wypróbowanie tego cacka, zwłascza tym, którzy większość czasu spędzają w oknie terminala:

http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/

----------

## prizman

Głos na fvwm, za możliwości konfiguracji, które powinny wystarczyć nawet najbardziej wybrednym użytkownikom X'ow  :Wink: 

----------

## aqu

Ja wybralem fluxboxa z dwoch powodow, po pierwsze jest on bardzo lekki, a po drugie narazie nie mam lepszej karty graficznej na mocniejszy sprzet  :Smile: 

jednak po zakupie nowego kompa zamierzam zaczac uzywac xfce  :Smile: 

----------

## Bako

 *aqu wrote:*   

> jednak po zakupie nowego kompa zamierzam zaczac uzywac xfce 

 

i pozniej wrocisz do fluxbox'a  :Wink:  - jest ladniejszy, szybszy, po prostu idealny  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *Bako wrote:*   

>  *aqu wrote:*   jednak po zakupie nowego kompa zamierzam zaczac uzywac xfce  
> 
> i pozniej wrocisz do fluxbox'a  - jest ladniejszy, szybszy, po prostu idealny 

 

[OT-evil]

nie tak funkcjonalny i ładny jak fvwm  :Razz: 

[/OT-evil]

----------

## Bako

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT-evil]
> 
> nie tak funkcjonalny i ładny jak fvwm 
> ...

 

tego jeszcze nie widzialem, moze jak bede mial wiecej czasu, ale jesli chodzilo o porownanie xfce z fluxem  :Smile:  ... - ja swoje widzialem i stanalem po jasnej(?) stronie mocy  :Wink: 

----------

## grekoz

Głos na FVWM. Używam go od tygodnia i  już mi bardzo przypadł do gustu. Ale kto wie, może jeszcze zmienię zdanie  :Razz:  .

----------

## mysz

 *prizman wrote:*   

> Głos na fvwm, za możliwości konfiguracji, które powinny wystarczyć nawet najbardziej wybrednym użytkownikom X'ow 

 

Pozostaje mi tylko przytaknąć.

FVWM nie ma sobie równych.

----------

## indianiec

Głos na kde, ale być może powrócę kiedys do xfce; w wersji 4.4 mają być ikony na pulpicie. A pulpit traktuję u siebie jak taki mały śmiecio-schowek.

----------

## sebas86

Mam nadzieję, że ten pulpit będzie można potraktować jako zbędną zależność.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Powoli się rozwija to Xfce, już od pewnego czasu próbuję go używać ale ciągle coś mi nie pasuje, jakieś błędy, czasem crashe... Chciałem spróbować tego nowego bugfixowego releasu, ale coś nie pojawia się w portage. Nie wiecie może kiedy się pojawi?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

Zdecydowanie KDE :] Poprostu najbardziej rozbudowane i odpowiednio skonfigurowane nie ustępuje szybkością *Box'om czy Xfce :]

----------

## kadu

Ile fluxbox zajmuje  :Question:   Po wydaniu polecenie emerge -s dostalem, ze to ma 656kB  :Twisted Evil:  . Czy to jest rzeczywiscie takie malenstwo??

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Ile fluxbox zajmuje   Po wydaniu polecenie emerge -s dostalem, ze to ma 656kB  . Czy to jest rzeczywiscie takie malenstwo??

 

Skoro tak mówi to tak pewnie jest...   :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak, to jest właśnie takie prymitywne maleństwo...

----------

## kadu

Zapodajcie jakas strone ze screenshotami  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Poe

http://fluxbox.org/screenshots-dev.php

prosciej nie da sie na to wpasc.. poza tym wyszukiwarka grafiki w googlach, przeglad pulpitow uzyszkodnikow gentoo w OTW.. spro tego...

----------

## endel

 *kadu wrote:*   

> Zapodajcie jakas strone ze screenshotami 

 

Tu jest tego od groma http://www.lynucs.org/

----------

## damjanek

600kb, to wielkosc plikow do sciagniecia, potrzebnych by zbudowac fluxa. innymi slowy, wielkosc spakowanych zrodel. binarki zajmuja mniej.

----------

## kadu

Fluxbox jest extra i szybciutki  :Smile: . chyba skoncze z kde  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Axio

Głos na KDE.

Przez pewien czas używałem równolegle KDE i XFCE, ale te pierwsze zwyciężyło. Enlightenment jest fajowe ale bardziej sprawdza się jako menager okien a nie całe środowisko graficzne.

----------

## cece

Głos na Fluxboksa, ponieważ jest szybki i jest nie jest takim żarłokiem jak KDE.

KDE jest wygodniejszy i ma parę ciekawych ficzerów, ale na moim demonie szybkości lepszym rozwiązaniem jest Flux   :Wink: 

----------

## zoozik

Kolejny glos dla fluxboxa. Kroluje w moim systemie juz od bardzo dlugiego czasu. Chociaz musze sie przyznac, ze ostatnimi czasy kuszacy wydaje sie byc e17.

----------

## nestor

Ja dawno temu zaczalem od KDE, pozniej nastapilo testowanie chyba wszystkiego i ostalem sie na dosc dlugo przy enlightenmencie-e16.

Teraz uzywam juz wylacznie e17 i gdy mialem przez kilka dni problemy z nowym CVSem, co zmusilo mnie do szybkiej kompilacji fulxboxa, czulem sie jak bez reki...

Jak dla mnie e17 jest srodowiskiem leciutkim, ladniutkim a dzieki modulom jest "szyte na miare"

----------

## flaKoo

XFCE. Za lekkość i prościutką konfigurację (m. in. z powodu upierdliwego configa i wrodzonego lenistwa nie fvwm). Próbowałem też e17 z cvs - no cóż, nie mogę się doczekać finala, ale póki co jest jak dla mnie w zbyt wczesnym stadium rozwoju.

----------

## pwe

 *flaKoo wrote:*   

> Próbowałem też e17 z cvs - no cóż, nie mogę się doczekać finala, ale póki co jest jak dla mnie w zbyt wczesnym stadium rozwoju.

  ja nie wiem, może dziwny jestem ale jak dla mnie E sie rozwijac jeszcze chyba pare lat będzie ... jakoś pod górę im idzie .......

----------

## arsen

 *pwe wrote:*   

>  *flaKoo wrote:*   Próbowałem też e17 z cvs - no cóż, nie mogę się doczekać finala, ale póki co jest jak dla mnie w zbyt wczesnym stadium rozwoju.  ja nie wiem, może dziwny jestem ale jak dla mnie E sie rozwijac jeszcze chyba pare lat będzie ... jakoś pod górę im idzie .......

 

Idzie powoli, ale i tak szybciej niż kiedyś, z tego co ostatnio widziałem to 19 listopada dodano w kodzie control panel dla e17, więc postępy są.

Control Panel

----------

## pwe

ten panel to już jakis postep, nawet to może niezle być, tylko jak z działaniem ...  kiedyś jak uzywałem to cienk ogólnie było... mi sie E podoba i życze szybkiego szybciutkiego wręcz rozwoju   :Wink: 

----------

## phoenix_me

No cóż wyglądało to tak GNOME -> KDE -> ??. A teraz pora na FVWM. Gnome - pierwszy z jakim się zetknąłem, pierwsze wydanie bodajże CHIP SPECIAL o Linuksie i zachwyt, że idzie tam zrobić dosłownie wszystko i nie jest to Windows, a poza tym - co nie bez znaczenia - darmowy i legalny  :Smile: . Później nastała era KDE.. bo w gnome denerwował mnie "toporny" jak dla mnie zarządca pakietów i te RPM'y kompilowane tylko dla i386 ! i cała reszta która nie była taka jak powinna (to tylko moje zdanie). KDE wydał się ogólnie przyjemniejszy i jakis bardziej "gładki". Jednak na początku znajomości Gentoo i KDE denerwowała mnie konieczność kompilowania całości KDE.. odetchnąłem jak wprowadzono możliwość kompilacji tylko kde-base, a cała reszta - jak kto sobie życzy. W końcu Gentoo to "wolność wyboru". No a teraz chyba dorosłem do FVWM, ale powiem wam więcej jak lepiej poznam  :Smile: .

Oczywiście do "szybkich czynności" w 100% wystarcz konsola z framebufferem, links -g oraz mocp  :Smile: , który teraz radzi sobie z MPC.

----------

## Adwin

Oczywiście, że FLUXBOX.

Jak zacząłem pare lat temu na linuxie siedzieć, to prawie jak każdy n00b, siedziałem na gnome albo KDE.

Co prawda, KDE jest fajny dla novicjuszy, dla tych, którym by sprawił problem gradient nauczania sie linuxa.

Ale do tego celu, lepiej Gnome, co? Lżejszy, nie korzysta z gigantycznych bibliotek typu qt.

Wracając do moje fluxboxa.

Ja potrzebuję, by moje środowisko graficzne było:

1: STABILNE

2: Cholernie szybkie (Jak kiedyś moja koleżanka zażartowała: By się okienka szybciej otwierały  :Smile:  )

3: Zabierało jak najmniej zasobów systemowych.

Nie potrzbuję ładnych ikonek by się dobrze czuć, ani wy*bany przeźroczysty menu albo pasek start.

Dlatego wybieram Fluxbox.

Fluxbox.... Parce que je le vaux bien.

----------

## rasheed

 *Adwin wrote:*   

> Jak zacząłem pare lat temu na linuxie siedzieć, to prawie jak każdy n00b, siedziałem na gnome albo KDE.

 

Nazywasz użytkowników KDE n00bami?

 *Quote:*   

> Co prawda, KDE jest fajny dla novicjuszy, dla tych, którym by sprawił problem gradient nauczania sie linuxa.
> 
> Ale do tego celu, lepiej Gnome, co? Lżejszy, nie korzysta z gigantycznych bibliotek typu qt.

 

Pisząc tak możesz wywołać kolejnego gigantycznego flejma, darujmy sobie  :Wink:  Tymbardziej, że nie masz racji   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nestor

 *pwe wrote:*   

> ten panel to już jakis postep, nawet to może niezle być, tylko jak z działaniem ...  kiedyś jak uzywałem to cienk ogólnie było... mi sie E podoba i życze szybkiego szybciutkiego wręcz rozwoju  

 

Panel byl juz jakis czas temu a co do dzialania... Uzywam wylacznie e17, nie mam z nim absolutnie problemow. Dziala bardzo szybko, stabilnie, cieszy oko a pozatym ma (jak dla mnie) kilka nowosci ulatwiajaacych zycie np. zmianaa pulpitow za pomoca rolki myszy...

----------

## C1REX

 *nestor wrote:*   

>  a pozatym ma (jak dla mnie) kilka nowosci ulatwiajaacych zycie np. zmianaa pulpitow za pomoca rolki myszy...

 

Fluxbox też to ma domyślnie.

 *Adwin wrote:*   

> Jak zacząłem pare lat temu na linuxie siedzieć, to prawie jak każdy n00b, siedziałem na gnome albo KDE

 

No tak. Najbardziej zaawansowane środowiska graficzne są wyłacznie dla n00bów. ; )

 *Adwin wrote:*   

> Cholernie szybkie (Jak kiedyś moja koleżanka zażartowała: By się okienka szybciej otwierały  )

 

Co tak wolno w KDE się otwiera? Jakie okienka we fluxboksie otwierają się szybciej?

Największą zaletą fluxboksa, jest jego wielkość. Pod wszystkimi innymi względami wygrywa KDE. *box to jedynie menadżer okien.

Gdybym miał więcej ramu, to bez wahania bym zmienił fluksa na KDE.

----------

## joker

co do szybkosci 'otwierania okien' to kde wygrywa z fluxem. aplikacje gtk+ otwieraja sie tak samo szybko/wolno a aplikacje qt otwieraja sie zdecydowanie szybciej.

tak sobie mysle ja od poczatku mojej zabawy z linuxem uzywalem fluxa a ostatnio na laptopie przenioslem sie na kde. jaki jest wiec moj tytul? antynoob?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rofro

http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome.php

ciekawe porównanie, jestem w trakcie czytania

----------

## endel

 *Quote:*   

> Największą zaletą fluxboksa, jest jego wielkość. Pod wszystkimi innymi względami wygrywa KDE. *box to jedynie menadżer okien

 

Przy takich porownaniach warto doprecyzowac aby to porownanie bylo w miare miarodane - KDE vs Fluxbox + aplikacje. A wybor to oczywiscie kwestia gustu, potrzeb - uzywalem dlugo KDE, uzywam dlugo Fluxboxa i jakos wyzszosci KDE nie dostrzegam - choc tez mi sie podoba (od wer 3.2). Wazne ze jest wybor ...

A i kwestia KDE dla noobow, Fluxbox dla hardcorowcow (?)  :Smile:  - Fluxbox to naprawde prosty manager okien, uzywanie go to zaden wyczyn.

----------

## 13Homer

 *endel wrote:*   

> A i kwestia KDE dla noobow, Fluxbox dla hardcorowcow (?) :) - Fluxbox to naprawde prosty manager okien, uzywanie go to zaden wyczyn.

 

Moim zdaniem chodzi o to, że KDE po prostu "odpalasz" i pracujesz, w przypadku Fluxboksa, żeby wygodnie pracować (czy chociażby ustawić tapetę [ble..] czy kolor tła) trzeba jednak trochę "pogrzebać" w plikach, samym klikaniem tego się nie zrobi (przynajmniej mi nic o tym nie wiadomo).

Ja "oczywiście" używam Fluxboksa :)

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> w przypadku Fluxboksa, żeby wygodnie pracować (czy chociażby ustawić tapetę [ble..] czy kolor tła) trzeba jednak trochę "pogrzebać" w plikach, samym klikaniem tego się nie zrobi

 

ale to chyba nie jest zaleta fluxboksa wywyższająca go nad KDE?

----------

## 13Homer

 *raku wrote:*   

> ale to chyba nie jest zaleta fluxboksa wywyższająca go nad KDE?

 

Nie, chodziło mi o komentarz odnośnie do tego, że KDE/Gnome jest dla newbies. Łatwiej startować z KDE czy Gnome niż Fluxboksem, bo więcej widać od razu (np. po rozwinięciu menu) i można sobie szybko coś wyklikać. Ja np. nie znam składni pliku konfiguracyjnego Fluxboksa, więc jak czasem coś wykasuję, to mam kłopot z przywróceniem tego (komentarze są usuwane, o ile pamiętam). W KDE/Gnome tego kłopotu nie ma, więc dużo bardziej nadaje się dla nowicjuszy.

Są najwyraźniej tacy, którzy uważają, że programy są albo tylko dla ekspertów albo tylko dla lamerów.

Odnoszę wrażenie, że KDE/Gnome jest jak odra, każdy musi przez to przejść :)

 *joker wrote:*   

> co do szybkosci 'otwierania okien' to kde wygrywa z fluxem. aplikacje gtk+ otwieraja sie tak samo szybko/wolno a aplikacje qt otwieraja sie zdecydowanie szybciej.

 

Nie chodzi tu o to, że podczas startu KDE ładuje całe mnóstwo bibliotek, więc niejako po drodze także te związane z Qt czy GTK?

----------

## endel

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moim zdaniem chodzi o to, że KDE po prostu "odpalasz" i pracujesz, w przypadku Fluxboksa, żeby wygodnie pracować (czy chociażby ustawić tapetę [ble..] czy kolor tła) trzeba jednak trochę "pogrzebać" w plikach, samym klikaniem tego się nie zrobi (przynajmniej mi nic o tym nie wiadomo).
> 
> Ja "oczywiście" używam Fluxboksa 

 

Problemem moze byc jedynie to, ze aplikacje nie sa ci z gory "narzucone" tak jak w KDE - ale musisz je sobie wybrac, przegrzebac sie przez ich gaszcze. Zaleta i wada - zaleta to mozliwosc wyboru, wada (na sile) to problem z wyborem  :Smile: 

----------

## Adwin

Dobra, dlugo mnie nie bylo tu i widze, ze troche sie pomieszalo:

A wiec, jak ktos napisal, wazny jest wybor, a kazdy stosuje jaki dla niego wygodniejszy jest WM.

Niektorzy wola lepsza wydajnosc, inni ladne okienka.

Co z otwieraniem aplikacji:

Duze menedzery, jak KDE korzystaja domyslnie z prelinking a na dodatek, podczas jego odpalania, laduje duzo juz potrzebnych bibliotek do RAMu / SWAP. Wiec wydaje sie, ze niby jest szybszy.

Oczywiscie, jak ktos nie potrzebuje wyciskac do ostatniej kropli, wydajnosci ze swojego kompa, to nie moze go nie martwic wplyw WM na wydajnosci, ale jak to juz ma znaczenie, to inna bajka.

Na zakonczenie: Ciagle mowa tu o menedzer okienek, ale nie zapomnijcie, a duzo mowy o tym tu bylo, ze KDE i Gnome to cale Desktop Environments, a nie tylko Window Managers...

Wiec nie porownajcie malucha z porschem.

Zycze wesolych Swiat.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Adwin wrote:*   

> Na zakonczenie: Ciagle mowa tu o menedzer okienek, ale nie zapomnijcie, a duzo mowy o tym tu bylo, ze KDE i Gnome to cale Desktop Environments, a nie tylko Window Managers...
> 
> Wiec nie porownajcie malucha z porschem.

 

Może raczej "Malucha" z "Kamazem"? :) Jeden służy do przewożenia ludzi, drugi też może ale raczej jest do czego innego...

 *Quote:*   

> Zycze wesolych Swiat.

 

Wesołych!

----------

